# When does Party City start clearancing Halloween props?



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Seems I remember striking up a conversation with a guy in Spirit store one year about Halloween clearance and he told me they clearanced out Party City a week before Halloween? Is that true? I have my eye on several items, would hate to miss out!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

After the holiday, as far as I know, and _never_ for costumes


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think they will clearance out anything before the 31st. I think they would want to cash in on those last minute sales.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> I don't think they will clearance out anything before the 31st. I think they would want to cash in on those last minute sales.


This is true regarding clearance. However, there are _sales_ for props. Party City keeps everything at full retail price until about 2 weeks before Halloween. Then once they see which props aren't selling they put them on sale 1-2 weeks before Halloween. Sure, there may only be 2 or 3 props on sale but it's something!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm almost positive that my daughter picked out something that was half off last year before Halloween. They must have had some things 50% off on sale


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I take my clearanced Halloween shopping very seriously.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought you were asking if everything was marked clearance before Halloween. Yes, there are some things that are clearance already. I'm going to go today and see what mine has on sale and on clearance. 
Your right Hallow's Eve, when it comes to Halloween I try not to spend full price on something unless I know it is going to go fast. Usually when I do the next week its on sale for almost half the price. I learned not to spend full price on the Lemax Halloween village pieces.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Last year my Party City's (SoCal) had all the props 50% a week before Halloween, I went to 3 different stores and all 3 had the 50% off sale going on


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

midnightterror said:


> Last year my Party City's (SoCal) had all the props 50% a week before Halloween, I went to 3 different stores and all 3 had the 50% off sale going on


Ditto here (also SoCal). I believe this may vary by region and possibly at the store manager's discretion. It doesn't hurt to ask for a discount on a large expensive prop. I did it once a couple days before halloween, and the manager was happy to get rid of the prop for a discounted price.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Went to Party City again tonight and nothing was clearance out yet. The only stuff they had on clearance were the kids costumes that looked like they been through the ringer and back. I assume they were last years returns. Nothing else was on sale.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Jottle said:


> Ditto here (also SoCal). It doesn't hurt to ask for a discount on a large expensive prop. I did it once a couple days before halloween, and the manager was happy to get rid of the prop for a discounted price.


I did the same thing a few years ago! Bought the display prop for $20. Original price $80. This was about two weeks before Halloween, I think.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

We bought our headless Harry prop from them in 2007. We got him for 100 bucks 50 % off. Now our party City does nothing! They told us everything gets sent back to their warehouse or gets stored for the following year!


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Funny how things differ per region. Wish I would've waited on the prop I bought. I had a $30 off, but still he was a bit expensive. Oh well, you live, you learn. I HAD to have him though. lol Thanks Myerman82 for reporting back when you went today. There is one more prop I just HAVE to have. lol So, I'm on the hunt!


----------

